
Ask HN: What frameworks do you use for prototypes? - mraza007
In order to quickly create a prototype with good frontend what do you use besides React
======
thedevindevops
I tend to follow the 'make it work, then make it pretty' school of thinking
but it really depends on _what_ you're building - since you've mentioned
React, can we assume you're looking for some kind of web solution?

------
KAKAN
I prefer Svelte and Inferno mostly. However, for quick prototypes or side
projects that I know I'm not going to need, I use a completely new framework,
to experiment and have fun while learning something new.

